# doe past due



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

today would make my doe 5days late. two nights ago i thought she was gonna go she was up and down saw three what look like contractions ...nesting ..yawning..rubbing the walls...now nothing. when should i worry?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First are you sure on the due date?


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

yes..i saw her reel up like a scaried cat 3 times this morning like contractions than have a little snotty goo but nothing since


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are concerned, then I would either glove and lube up and go in to see what is going on or call the vet. I hate to say that everything is fine without physically seeing the goat.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Karen


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

i left a msg for the vet ..so we shall see thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope things are going well for you. Let us know when she kids (and post pictures!).


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks vet said give her till tomrw which would be day 156 and he will come ck her. i still see babies moving around so thats a good sign at least.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. At least there is a gameplan in place.


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

Had triplets today ..finally


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Seriously cute! So sweet and a perfect pic! Congrats!

They look worth the extra wait!


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it possible that after the placenta is out and 12 hours later that another kid is still inside her moving around??? I swear i see her belly still moving and i heard pitter patter 2x at 3am when i cked on babies .


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh how gorgeous! Congratulations  boys / girls? they all look nice and healthy!!!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Very unlikely, but if you're worried I would either do a bounce test or go in & check.


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

one tiny doe ..one med doe and a large buck kid  everyone is doin super


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't just her rumen? Now that she has more room in her abdomen, things are going to move back in place.

Kids are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## hay_tanya (Mar 28, 2013)

yupper thats what it was ..lol


----------

